# EMERGENCY! Please Help Him!



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

Please help me, I'm so scared. I don't know what to do!

For the summer I'm caring for my teacher's bunny. I swear to God I don't know what's happening. I checked on him yesterday and he was fine! Eating and drinking and getting his pets. About 15 minutes ago, I was about to go to bed when I decided to give everyone some extra food for the night. That's when I noticed that Little Charlie hadn't touched his food from earlier that day. I immediately opened hus cage and I almost screamed! His eye was GLUED shut and his other eye had lots of build up. There was some around his nose too! He was just sitting in one spot and he had to sniff me before he calmed down! It's 4:37am. I can't contact her until 8! I took him to the bathroom and with a warm wet cloth I gently began dabbing at his eyes and nose. I got his nose cleared up as best as I could but he's still snorting a little! His eye is open when it was squinted shut. But his other eye is still GUED shut! I'm so worried there was so much gunk around it. I've cleared so much away but it just won't open! I'm worried and scared and I don't know what to do!


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

Also. I was so panicked I didn't think about taking before pictures! I'm so sorry! This is all my fault,if I had just paid more attention earlier today maybe this wouldn't be happening!? But he was fine yesterday, I don't understand!


----------



## pani (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey - stay calm. This isn't your fault, and you're responsibly looking after him now.

I'm not sure what it could be myself, but I'd concentrate on trying to get him in to see a vet ASAP.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

There's only one rabbit savvy vet in my area, really close by. But she's a normal vet and they won't be open until 8 or 9! I'm scared that if I go to sleep his nose will clog up and he'll suffocate! Is there anything I can do until then? I have him on my desk with me so I can say he's having normal bowel movements!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2014)

My first thought is allergies. He's in a new environment. Do you have different bedding/litter to what he's used to, what about hay, are you using a different type of hay. Is there anything in the air around where his cage is, air fresheners, scented anything etc that could be causing a reaction.

Are his eyelids swollen, or is it simply discharge? You don't want to know my second thought


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

I believe they are also swollen. I managed to clear most of the blockage out of his bad eye. The surrounding area is all red and he can only open his eye a little. I don't believe it could be an allergy. Same bedding and he's been with me since late May. Also my other two buns don't seem at all affected.

I don't know if this could be related, but something happened to his claw? It tore and was bleeding. I cleaned it up,but flour over it then I put him in his cage. Could that tie into this? I'm so sorry, I didn't know!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2014)

Wasn't aware he'd been with you that long. I was hoping it was simply an allergy to the new environment.

In regards to the nail, I doubt the problem with the nail caused it, however it's possible that he's managed to rub some flour into his eye which has caused the irritation. Wiping the eyes and gently flushing them with lukewarm water (maybe saline?) could help.

Otherwise, are his ears swollen/droopy as well, what about genitals are they swollen?


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sorry. My only other male bunny is neutered and much larger than he is. I don't know what I should look for. I gave him an ice cube(I read an article here earlier today that said they like that) and some hay. He's been eating hay and licking the ice cube but he hasn't touched his pellets? I took pictures if his eye now and his genitals.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2014)

That's alright, thanks for the photos, genitals don't look swollen, which is good. It's good that he's still eating, he might even eat more if you hand feed it to him. Sometimes sick bunnies won't go and eat, but if you feed it to them they'll take it. If you're worried about him not eating pellets, you could syringe him some critical care mix, or crush up pellets to make a paste, that can also help with fluid intake, which is also good that he's licking the ice.

I would continue wiping down the eyes if it helps him. Hopefully it's just a reaction to getting some flour in his eyes and irritated or a simple case of conjunctivitis. The reason I was asking about swelling of the ears and genitals is because I was trying to eliminate myxomatosis. Which he may be vaccinated for anyway? In any case, I think it's probably best to keep him isolated from your other two if possible and wash hands and tools etc between handling/feeding just in case. It's probably not myxo, but I personally don't think it's worth the risk of spreading any sort of contagious thing.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

Could you explain what myxo is? He probably hasn't. I don't know the whole story but here it is.

My ag teacher Ms. Slover got a bunny named Brownie from her student. Her Aunt didn't want him anymore saying he was too mean. From what I understand he's always lived in isolation in his hutch outside. Ms. Slover got him in...I would like to say October/November? From then on he was a class pet but he was so unapproachable no one really paid much attention to him. He got overlooked compared to the adorable squeaking guinea pigs and the funny turtles. I love rabbits so I began spending time with him. With her permission he'd occassionally joined me for lunch with my friends. I don't think he's had any vaccination and I doubt he's every seen a vet office. 

I'll syringe feed him. I'll also move his cage. Are my cats in danger? also is it too risky to leave him and go to bed? I'm worried his nose will clog up until he can't breath. It's already 5;30 perhaps I'm just better off waiting with him for 2 1/2 hours? I will definitely be calling Ms. Slover. I'm a little nervous too but I know that it's the right thing to do. I'll also see if my Dad will be willing to go to the vet if I make the appointment.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, myxo is relatively uncommon in the states, and less so if you have an indoor rabbit. It's generally passed on through biting insects or contact with infected rabbits. Symptoms can start showing up from 3 days down the track, swollen eyes, nose, ears, genitals with milky discharge from eyes and nose, increased temperature, lethargy, difficulty eating and breathing. I believe that the vaccination can be used to help treat the virus, but here in Aus where we can't get the vaccination, euthanasia is recommended because there's no other way to treat it except to make the rabbit comfortable and hope for the best.

That being said, there's so many other things it could be, so I'm not trying to scare you with it, it was simply a possibility that I had thought I'd better throw out there. Your cats shouldn't be in danger from anything he may have. You can probably go to bed, apart from wiping down his eyes there's not too much to be done I don't think. You could set an alarm for halfway between now and when you can ring your teacher and the vet to check on him if you like. Better that you call her before the vet to let her know what's going on, and then again after you've seen the vet to let her know the diagnosis and possibly discuss any treatment. Animals get sick sometimes, it's not your fault. You've done a great job looking after him and trying to figure out what's wrong. Hopefully, it's just an irritation from that flour 

As an additional note, he's super cute


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank-you. Ever since he arrived at the school I've come to love him just as much as Lois and Clark! I don't know what I'd do if he got seriously ill! I know it sounds ridiculous since he's not even my own bunny but I've been there and have seen him make so much progress personality-wise. I'm mostly worried about losing my teachers trust since he got sick under my care. She's a vet-tech so I'm sure she'll understand but i can't help but be paranoid. My Dad just momentarily woke up and told me to go to bed so I suppose I shall. Azerane thank you so much! You're such a helpful person. I don't feel panicked anymore. He seems a little better so I think I'll just take a small nap then call my teacher. Again thank-you!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2014)

No problem at all, I completely understand that it's scary to have a pet suddenly ill. Wishing the little guy all the best. About to go to bed myself so unfortunately won't be able to catch up with this thread until morning or possibly after work. Hope it goes well and it's just a minor irritation


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

*UPDATE:* I have called Ms. Slover, I was so worked up and nervous but she was very understanding of the situation. Since she's also a vet tech at the emergency vet clinic she's going to come by the house this evening to take him with her. His good eye has remained clear and he's been wiping his nose so there's not a lot of build up on his nose which is good. Hi bad eye has remained closed (or squinted at best) and I've been periodically cleaning it with a clean warm rag. When I returned him to his cage he immediately began eating hay and licking ice cubes. He even nibbled here and there on his pellets!

another thing is I think Clark has noticed something is wrong with his friend! Over the past few months the two have bonded a lot and today Clark has been stressed out! He is NOT an aggressive rabbit but when I set him on my bed he nipped at my hand before hopping off and returning to the side of his friends cage! He's been laying there since and won't leave for more than a few moments. I feel so bad for him! I didn't think he'd be able to tell something was wrong with his friend?


----------



## pani (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm glad your teacher was understanding, and that Charlie is coping okay - eating and drinking are good signs, and I'm glad he's able to clear his own nose. 

It's sweet that Clark is worried about Charlie's health!


----------



## stitch&flopsy (Jul 14, 2014)

I am not sure but it could be an URI. Usually it doesn't start this violently. I wish him and you good luck


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

*UPDATE:* This is most likely completely unrelated but I decided better safe than sorry. Little Charlie has some small bumpy scabs between his ears and the back of his head. You can't see them and they aren't major. I'm sure it's just from scratching his ears too much(I'll tell Ms. Slover to check for ear mites just in case) but I decided to get your guys opinion on the fact just in case.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 14, 2014)

*UPDATE:* Ms. Slover just picked him up to take him to the emergency vet clinic she works at. They're going to check his eyes ears and teeths for a start and she'll let me know what's going on with him. I hope he'll be okay! Fingers crossed!:in tears:


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 15, 2014)

*UPDATElast one for awhile)* Little Charlie was diagnosed with the snuffles. He's had a shot of antibiotics and some vaccinations. He'll be spending the next 2-3 weeks at the clinic but other than that he is not in any danger! So there's the good news!

...now the not so good news...

Apparently the sniffles is highly contagious. So Clark and(to a lesser extent) Lois are at risk of becoming infected. So withing the next few days Ms. Slover will be dropping antibiotics for our animals and teach me how to administer it. In the meantime I will be keeping a close eye on Lois and Clark.

Can cats get the snuffles? I'm not sure but just in case I've been keeping two of my cats(they're almost always in my room) quarantined from the others.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 15, 2014)

Best of luck with them all. I'm sure Little Charlie will recover well with the right treatment. It's good that you're getting some preventative meds for your bunnies too. 

Thanks for the updates. It is my understanding that the pastuerella bacteria that causes snuffles can not be passed onto cats.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 15, 2014)

Yay! That makes me feel so much better!


----------



## anaotilia (Jul 15, 2014)

dear lumlumpop,

I have many rabbits living with me and where I live there are not esotic veterinaries, so we have to work with our experiences and outside informations.
We had some situations like this happening to you and we used some drops 3 4 times a day of tobramicyn with cortison for the eyes, the same used by humans and it worked.
but this is just our experience.
good luck 

p.s. the most important thing is to keep very clean the eyes.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 15, 2014)

There is also drops you can buy online for the snuffles. I know I got some for some rescue rabbits I was helping. I think the web site All Things Bunnies has drops for the snuffles and other things you can buy in case you are having problems with your other bunnies. I don't think most doctors have some of the things on hand that bunnies need so it might be good to get an "emergency kit" together for your bunny in case something happens in the future... I'm glad to hear everything is going ok and it's treatable!

Vanessa


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 15, 2014)

anaotilia

Thank-you! Yea I've never seen a bunny with so much gunk in his eye! For a second I wasn't sure if his eye just popped or something! (Now THAT got me panicking!) I'm happy to say we have at least two rabbit savvy vets. One at a veterinary close to our house and another at the emergency clinic! So that's good! I respect you for having to deal with bunny problems on your own! (Hopefully you're unlike me where I spent about 10 minutes just panicking!)

lovelops.

That is an AWESOME idea! I never thought about making an emergency kit before? Knowing how fragile buns are I'm sure it will come in handy some day. I think I'll visit that website!


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 20, 2014)

*UPDATE:* Earlier today I recieved an pdate on Little Charlie's condition...

...it's not looking too good for him right now.

Apparently he was misdiagnosed. He doesn't have the snuffles, or even a virus. Unfortunately it appears he has some sort of flesh eating bacteria that started in his back and worked it's way up to his face which was the cause of all the pus around the eyes. Ms. Slover said a lot of his skin is dead and fallen off and he looks the equivalent to a skeleton with ears. She said she didn't want to worry me by sending a picture. She also said that Lois and Clark should be fine since neither have had direct contact with him. Little Charlie has been given a shot and is on some different antibiotics for now. He is still eating and drinking normally as of right now but Ms. Slover said he could go either way, he's kinda in-between good and bad right now if that makes sense. They are just going to monitor him and see how he responds. If he stops eating I'm sure Ms. Slover will just put him down so he doesn't suffer anymore.

She spent a good 5 minutes explaining to me that it was in no way my fault and made me promise I wouldn't blame myself...she knows me too well.

Well when I find out how he's doing I'll let everyone know, but right now I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## TopDoll (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh no that's awful  Is there any way he could recover from flesh eating bacteria?? That sounds extreme.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 20, 2014)

I have no idea. Ms. Slover administered a vaccination and some antibiotics they're keeping him on. He isn't exactly "cute" but he's still eating and drinking is what she told me. To be honest I'm not really holding my breath, let's face it. It sounds really bad.


----------



## JBun (Jul 21, 2014)

That's so sad, and a bit shocking about the little guy. Definitely something that is very rare, and the first I've heard of it occurring in a rabbit. I hope he pulls through, though it does sound extremely serious.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that's terrible  Really hoping he'll pull through. Now that he's been diagnosed and has the proper treatment for it, hopefully he'll start to pull through. The fact that he's still eating and toileting well is a very good sign.


----------



## squidpop (Jul 21, 2014)

I just read through the whole thread and feel so sorry for him, he's such a cute little guy. Just incase your teacher wants to put something topical on his skin, if nothing else is working I read somewhere that manuka honey has worked on people with flesh eating bacteria when it was resistant to antibiotics and nothing else was working, so that might be something to try.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been reading this thread too but don't have any help to give. I'm just praying for little Charlie and hoping that he will be alright even thigh his chances are slim. I'm so sorry that this has to happen while he was with you. I can't imagine it.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 21, 2014)

Squidpop

Yea I know, I really hope he improves. Ms. Slover told me they were putting honey, vaseline and brown sugar on his skin.

Everyone, thank you for your help and support! I promise to let you know anything that happens to him as I know!

I saw Ms. Serafin today(our other Ag teacher and good friend to Ms. Slover) she said she's seen th picture and he really does look like a skeleton with rabbit ears and agrees that I really shouldn't see it. I really don't _want_ to see it!


----------



## TopDoll (Jul 21, 2014)

ray: I hope his condition improves with the treatment. He sounds like a perfectly sweet bun.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 21, 2014)

I wanted to upload some pictures of him before he got sick.


----------



## pani (Jul 21, 2014)

What a lovely little guy. I'm really hoping he pulls through. Sending all my good vibes to Charlie. ray:


----------



## squidpop (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't believe schoolkids paid more attention to guinea pigs than him, he is way cuter than a guinea pig. It sounds like he is getting good care. I hope he gets better soon poor little guy.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 22, 2014)

squidpop said:


> I can't believe schoolkids paid more attention to guinea pigs than him, he is way cuter than a guinea pig. It sounds like he is getting good care. I hope he gets better soon poor little guy.



Yea he is a bit stand-offish at first, I don't believe he was ever handled much before. Honestly I have never seen a better behaved bun! He is an unaltered buck and guess what? He doesn't spray, he isn't territorial or aggressive and he adores other rabbits! The student that gave him to the school was telling me once how he as an awful rabbit and she hated him. That he always kicked and bit and I should be careful. I literally kept eye-contact with her the entire time as i picked him out of his hutch and he climbed up and calmly sat on my shoulder.


----------



## TopDoll (Jul 22, 2014)

Poor baby, my guess is she was probably too rough and mishandled him


----------



## lovelops (Jul 22, 2014)

He is in my thoughts and I hope he gets better soon!!

Vanessa


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 22, 2014)

Poor little guy. So cute. He looks like a Nethie of some sort.


----------



## squidpop (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been thinking of this little guy. Is he doing any better?


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 25, 2014)

I can only hope so. I haven't received any news as of yet. Hopefully I will soon, I think about him a lot too.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 22, 2014)

Good news everyone! Little Charlie will survive and his skin is currently growing back! Ms. Slover showed me the picture on the first day of school, it was awful. He looked like a skull with two ears and his eyes were barely connected with tissue! It was really...interesting. He looks much better now though, he still has no skin on the top of his head and currently no eyelids. I'm not sure if those can be grown back...

So every period his eyes a blown with a gentle air gun to clear the dust and whatever else is in them and then rehydrated with eye drops every few minutes. Ms. Slover said she's doing what she can but being the vet and animal science teacher she's often running around with her class outside in the barn area so she said he'll most likely have vision problems in the future and probably permanent sight issues(I still love him anyway). I will try to get the pictures to show you(one of before and one of now) and I'll make sure to put a little warning for those who do not wish to see them.

Thank-you all for the support and advice, we managed to pull through this time!


----------



## Azerane (Aug 22, 2014)

The poor little guy! I'm so glad that he's recovering though, what a thing to go through. Bless his little heart. I would be interested to see photos, it's hard to imagine the amount of damage that you're describing.


----------



## pani (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm glad Charlie is on the mend.


----------



## lovelops (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that he's doing better and hope that he'll be in a safe place in the future since you are saying he won't be able to see all 
that well. I know that must be scary for him and I hope it's all ok for him in the future.

Vanessa


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh glad to hear that little Charlie is doing better. That must be so scary having something like that happen. I can't even imagine. I'm crossing my fingers that he keeps getting better and better.


----------



## squidpop (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear he is going to survive. Hopefully a lot of tissue will grow back. I had a bunny that got a good portion of her whisker pad bitten off, (fight through cage wire, felt bad learned my lesson though) I was surprised at how scar tissue grew back and filled in the gap and then enough fur grew back so that you could barely tell anything had ever happened. So hopefully it will heal even better than you think. ray:

What ever he had, sounds like it was really unusual, I read the health sections of a lot of rabbit forums and I have never heard of anything like this.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 30, 2014)

So what he had was something called Pasturella Infection ir Staff. These are pictures of when his face first fell off...they are pretty gruesome so if you don't want to see it please scroll past this post.


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 30, 2014)

This is a picture of him from 2 weeks ago!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 30, 2014)

Now here's a picture taken a few days ago! As you can see he has made leaps and bounds. He is now once again comfortable with being pet on the back. I'll upload another picture in a week or so!


----------



## lovelops (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow what an improvement. I would throw a blanket in there for him to be comfortable. I'm sure he must be uncomfortable in that cage with his face like that. Poor baby!
Please keep us posted...
I'm so glad he is healing well!!!
Vanessa


----------



## pani (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh gosh, it looked awful at its worst. I'm so glad he's made such a massive improvement!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm glad too! My sister teases me because I was about 85% sure he was going to kick the bucket and didn't have much faith in his recovery. I was surprised to see him doing so much better. Sometimes I give him his medicine too. I'm not sure what it is(I'll be sure to ask my teacher) but it's a pink medicine. Since he's at the school I don't know how often it's given to him but I'm occasionally asked to give him .1 cc orally.

lovelops, I never thought about that! Maybe I can see if my teacher will put an old towel in there for him. There's a little covered area in the hutch where no one can see him. inside he has a litter box and bedding. So maybe that's enough
? He spends most of his time in there.


----------



## kmaben (Aug 31, 2014)

Holy Jesus and mother of God! You are a braver person by far than I am. My husband and I have been following Charlies battle. Seeing that baby at his worst turned my stomach. However, I cant believe how quickly he started to heal. I was a vet tech before I became an Army medic. I've seen it all. I would have been a hysterical mess unable to treat my own bun! Glad he's on the road to recovery. Glad you were quick to act and get him treated!


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2014)

kmaben said:


> Holy Jesus and mother of God! You are a braver person by far than I am. My husband and I have been following Charlies battle. Seeing that baby at his worst turned my stomach. However, I cant believe how quickly he started to heal. I was a vet tech before I became an Army medic. I've seen it all. I would have been a hysterical mess unable to treat my own bun! Glad he's on the road to recovery. Glad you were quick to act and get him treated!



Thank-you! Also, thank you for serving our country! I'm so glad so many people have been there to help me and have been silently supporting his fight! Yea at first my teacher wouldn't send me the pictures because she didn't want to ruin my summer over worrying for him. On the first day of school I dropped by her class to see how he was and she asked if I wanted to see the picture with this big smile on her face. She showed it to me and I was rather horrified! One of the other teachers walked in to say something to her. She took one look at my teachers smiling face and my horrified one and the first thing out of her mouth was "you showed her the picture, didn't you?" My teacher is also a vet tech and she's inspired me to become a veterinarian which is my driving force for the FFA!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 1, 2014)

Holy moly, that's the craziest thing I've ever seen. The poor little guy, such a fighter to be recovering so well though. As a side note, if you do end up putting a blanket in with him, you're betting off giving a fleece blanket than a towel, because the long fibers in towels can cause issues if ingested.


----------



## squidpop (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm so glad you posted. I was really a little shocked by the photos of him at his worst but I think his recovery is just amazing. So happy he made it.  Its also great that you want to become a vet


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank-you! Yea the only thing I'm worried about is his eyes. You can tell that even now it's not very good as he's very jumpy and nervous. I had to talk to him before he would let me pet him. I was thinking that maybe when he's fully recovered we could do a bunny swap. Not being able to see well and being surrounded by so many people must be a little terrifying. He seemed happier at my house and though I don't really like to admit it. Lois seemed a lot happier at the school being an only bun and getting loads of love and attention and the fact that she doesn't like the animals at home.


----------



## pani (Sep 1, 2014)

Does Charlie get brought home with your teacher at night?

The poor little guy probably would be a bit scared around all the students right now, little darling..


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2014)

Probably not. He's better off at the school she has a 4th grader and 2 toddlers.


----------



## mamabillie29 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's so great to see he got the care he needed! Poor baby!


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my gosh the poor baby! I'm suprised and very happy he made it and is on the mend!


----------



## Morning_Snow (Sep 2, 2014)

I read the whole thread for this and this is just so inspiring that he was able to get through all that. I am so sad that he had to go through that, but he has definately been blessed with wonderful caretakers. <3


----------



## ChocoClover (Sep 11, 2014)

How did this turn out?


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm sorry everyone, I've been a little busy.

She's going to see if he can heal up really well in a few weeks. If he does then she'll do a surgery to see if they can bring down some skin so he can blink. If that goes well then he'll be all fine and dandy again.

However, if he can't get rid of this disease then she said she won't further his suffering and will put him down. He's healing really well so I'm optimistic, let's all keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey everyone! First off, LC still hasn't gotten his eye surgery so he still looks rather ridiculous to say the least(like one of those bulgy eyed goldfish). On the bright note he's very comfortable with being handled again, he enjoys "performing" to the class...in other words he gets enjoyment from going around the tables and knocking people's pencils and papers off the desk...yea he's a jerk...

(But he my jerk  )


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm glad he's okay! You know, I can't help but feel what a great lesson it is for the kids in class to see this brave little bun overcoming everything and still being full of life despite how he looks still and all he's been through. Wish I could give him a cuddle.


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 28, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> I'm glad he's okay! You know, I can't help but feel what a great lesson it is for the kids in class to see this brave little bun overcoming everything and still being full of life despite how he looks still and all he's been through. Wish I could give him a cuddle.



Yeah everyone's first reaction is "OMG what happened to his face!?"

Their second reaction is to pet him because he looks(and feels) like a fluffy little cloud. I'll post a pic of him soon.


----------

